# On Xanax, Adding Zoloft



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, I posted earlier today on this forum about rollercoaster ride with meds.
But I have my first appt in years with a psychiatrist in 3 weeks. It's been hell since I started serious DP this summer, and it's getting worse. My GP rxed Xanax last year, but she's handing over my DP to the shrinks. So I'm still on Xanax, two 1/16th doses per day. It lowers the anxiety but doesn't touch the DP, DR, and crazy OCD.

So I'm going to try the Zoloft (still have some from several years ago, horrible reaction to it then with Klonopin), because I cannot wait 3 weeks as the depression gets worse!

What do you think? Have you had this combo, and what were the doses?

PLEASE let me know. . . .


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

mixedup said:


> OK, I posted earlier today on this forum about rollercoaster ride with meds.
> But I have my first appt in years with a psychiatrist in 3 weeks. It's been hell since I started serious DP this summer, and it's getting worse. My GP rxed Xanax last year, but she's handing over my DP to the shrinks. So I'm still on Xanax, two 1/16th doses per day. It lowers the anxiety but doesn't touch the DP, DR, and crazy OCD.
> 
> So I'm going to try the Zoloft (still have some from several years ago, horrible reaction to it then with Klonopin), because I cannot wait 3 weeks as the depression gets worse!
> ...


Sorry to report the Zoloft drove me crazy. I went back and forth from Paxil CR to Pristiq and settled on Pritiq. I am rx 50 Pristiq and 1mg Xanax XR a day, it seems to work well and helps the DR a little.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Zoloft gives me bad anxiety also. For me any medication that boosts serotonin is bad news but I do tolerate an occasional pediatric dose of amitriptyline. Parkinson's people tend to have this problem but tolerate tricyclics.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I was talking with my psychiatrist about my dp and dr, he said, its best to put you on zoloft, then i said this 'I read on the forums that alot of people have negative things with zoloft' he replied 'Well, in that case i will put you on Lexapro' and Lexapro has been working very good for me so far!


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> I was talking with my psychiatrist about my dp and dr, he said, its best to put you on zoloft, then i said this 'I read on the forums that alot of people have negative things with zoloft' he replied 'Well, in that case i will put you on Lexapro' and Lexapro has been working very good for me so far!


Lexapro seems to help a tremendous amount of people. I am not one of them. It gave me bad panic attacks. That is why you should always talk to the pdoc and let a qualified medical person tell you what you should try and not listen to people like me on the internet. I can just tell you how it worked for me, but everyone is different when it comes to meds. Always YMMV.


----------

